
What Poison? Bacterium Uses Arsenic To Build DNA and Other Molecules - pama
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/330/6009/1302.full
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Requires a sign-in - does it add anything not already included here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962894> \- go.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962893> \- nytimes.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962846> \- nature.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962696> \- longislandpress.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962386> \- gizmodo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962200> \- gizmodo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962110> \- google.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957823> \- skymania.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953228> \- kottke.org

